# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  कृषि दर्शन

## Krish13

प्रिय मित्रोँ इस सूत्र के जरिये मै आपको किसान और कृषि से सम्बंधित कुछ चित्र दिखा रहा हूँ उम्मीद है आपको पसंद आयेगे।

----------


## Krish13

Re: कृषि दर्शन

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

WAH WAH...............................

----------


## Krish13

इस किसान के पास बैल ना होने की वजह से खुद को बैल का कार्य करना पड़ रहा है।

----------


## Krish13

चिलचिलाती धूप मे उघाड़े बदन ये किसान ऊबड़ खाबड़ जमीन पर हल चला रहा है।

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

धन्यवाद कृषकों को समर्पित एक सूत्र बनाने के लिए... कृष जी.

----------


## Krish13

ये किसान धान की फसल लगाने के लिये खेत को जोत रहा है खेत मेँ पानी भरके उस खेत की मिट्टी  को मचाया जाता है यानि कीचड़ कि तरह इस मिट्टी को किया जाता है।

----------


## Krish13

ये किसान भी धान का खेत जोत रहा है इन भाई साहब के पास बैल नही है तो मिट्टी मचाने के लिये भैसे का सहारा लिया जा रहा है।

----------


## Krish13

ये किसान पत्थर वाली बंजर जमीन को उपजाऊ बना रहा है पथरीलि जमीन पर हल चलाना बहुत ही मुश्किल कार्य है।

----------


## Krish13

इन चित्रोँ पर आप अपनी प्रतिक्रियाँ जरुर देवे।

----------


## Krish13

...............

----------


## Krish13

...................

----------


## Krish13

...............

----------


## Krish13

...............

----------


## Krish13

................

----------


## Krish13

...............

----------


## Krish13

.............

----------


## Krish13

.............

----------


## Krish13

.............

----------


## Krish13

..............

----------


## Krish13

.............

----------


## Krish13

.............

----------


## Krish13

.............

----------


## Krish13

.............

----------


## Raman46

> .............





> .............





> .............





> .............




कृष भाई वन्दे-मातरम 
बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है आप कृषि के बारें में / आप की मेहनत काबिले तारीफ है कृष भाई / धन्यबाद आप का ...रमण

----------


## Krish13

> कृष भाई वन्दे-मातरम 
> बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है आप कृषि के बारें में / आप की मेहनत काबिले तारीफ है कृष भाई / धन्यबाद आप का ...रमण


वन्दे मातरम रमन भाई 
सूत्र पर आने एवं पसंद करने के लिये आपका ह्रदय से धन्यवाद॥

----------


## Krish13

.............

----------


## Krish13

.............

----------


## lotus1782

> ...............





> ...............





> ...............





> Attachment 267257 ................





> Attachment 267258
> ...............





> Attachment 267524
> .............





> Attachment 267532
> .............





> Attachment 267554
> ..............



बहुत काम की जानकारी है 

आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Krish13

> बहुत काम की जानकारी है 
> 
> आपका धन्यवाद


लोटस जी सूत्र भ्रमण के लिये आपका ह्रदय से धन्यवाद॥

----------


## long

कृष भाई आपको पुनः देखकर बहुत ख़ुशी हुई

----------


## Krish13

> कृष भाई आपको पुनः देखकर बहुत ख़ुशी हुई


धन्यवाद लाँग जी
मै आपको भरोसा दिलाता हूँ आपको ये "पुनः" शब्द बोलने का अवसर दूसरी बार नही दूँगा॥

----------


## Haryane ka jaat

Khet mein paani bhara hone se bailon ko jyada mehnat karni padti hai..kyonki unke khur keechad mein dhansate hain...

----------


## satyendranke

*मुझे बिहार में गाय पालन से सम्बंधित जानकारी चाहिए*

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

महोदय ,

बेबी कॉर्न को घर मे उगाने के लिए क्या करना है। अगर कुछ प्रकाश दाल सकें

----------


## satyendranke

*महोदय, 
मेरे लीची के पेडो कि टहनियों में लंबी लंबी जालीदार झिल्लिया हो गई है कृपया उपचार बताये.
धन्यवाद*

----------


## Krish13

> *महोदय, 
> मेरे लीची के पेडो कि टहनियों में लंबी लंबी जालीदार झिल्लिया हो गई है कृपया उपचार बताये.
> धन्यवाद*


मित्र क्या आप उसका एक फोटो दिखा सकते है?

----------


## bawa009

आपकी सोच जान कर खुशी हुई 



> धन्यवाद लाँग जी
> मै आपको भरोसा दिलाता हूँ आपको ये "पुनः" शब्द बोलने का अवसर दूसरी बार नही दूँगा॥

----------

